# Help with mixing



## Kralc (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm new to mixing and composing with samples and would love help mixing and learning how to mix better.
Here's my first real piece, made with Albion and Protools. I've tried some eq-ing tips for the Tutorial thread, and some other mixing technique off other websites, but it still sounds a bit muddy...
http://soundcloud.com/clarkkralc/untitled
I would like it to sound more transparent and open...

sorry, if i sound like a complete noob... 
Any suggestions, criticisms would be awesome.
Thanks

(P.S. Im gonna fix to awkward volume swell into the main section :facepalm )


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello.

First thing I noticed about this mix is that it sounds like it's in mono. Everything is in the centre? Are you sure you bounced this right? Maybe you accidently bounced it to mono or something?

I can't really comment on anything else because of this. Be good to hear it in stereo. Or maybe you just panned everything dead centre... hmm?


----------



## Kralc (Aug 21, 2011)

I di pan the tracks according to an orchestral layout, but I did have some tracks mono, (I read somewhere that helps it "mesh" more?)
But I may have done something wrong when bouncing down, thanks.... :oops:

edit: yep, had it set to mono in bounce settings, reuploading it now.


----------



## P.T. (Aug 21, 2011)

Just for future reference, having mono tracks has nothing to do with whether or not a finished mix is stereo or not.
Mono tracks panned to different placed is a stereo mix.


----------



## Kralc (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah, I understand that, I just mentioned it to see if it was a valid technique. Is it?

I've re-uploaded it, bounce in stereo, hopefully its all good...thanks
http://soundcloud.com/clarkkralc/untitled


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello. I'll take a listen when I'm at the computer.

In the mean time, I don't think putting everything in mono, then Panning is a good technique imo. Its good for some sounds, but definitely not strings or instruments that need that nice stereo information, otherwise it will sound unnatural. You can still pan stereo instruments and get a nice wide sound, a better sound imo. If I was going to purposefully put something in mono, the only thing I could think of is if a really low end bass instrument had stereo information that cluttered the mix, I think making it mono would help clear the mix a little.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 21, 2011)

P.T. @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> Just for future reference, having mono tracks has nothing to do with whether or not a finished mix is stereo or not.
> *Mono tracks panned to different placed is a stereo mix*.



That's true, but when it comes to orchestral music, mono samples are *not* the way to go. Not if you are looking to properly emulate the sound of the orchestra in a hall. Unless, or course, you are looking for a special "effect", 

Cheers.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 21, 2011)

Kralc @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> Yeah, I understand that, I just mentioned it to see if it was a valid technique. Is it?
> 
> I've re-uploaded it, bounce in stereo, hopefully its all good...thanks
> http://soundcloud.com/clarkkralc/untitled



I didn't listen to the first example, but this definitely has a mono-ish sound to it. I hear some panning, so there is somewhat of a "stereo" image, but alot of the sounds are still dead center and mono; something not right is going on here. 

Listen to this:

http://www.box.net/shared/jrh11tm3ckfj6qbo9h6d

It's one of the many Albion demos posted here. I picked that one b/c it showed up first. :lol: 

*That* is how your track should sound - give or take; that track on b-net might have some reverb, some eq, etc. But it should be fairly close - especially the panning.

How exactly are you outputting this? And are you doing anything to the audio in your sequencer? I have heard many Albion demos from both users and the Spitfire peeps; the lib should not sound like that. Can you give a detailed description of exactly what you are using, and what you are doing from start to end?

Cheers.


----------



## Kralc (Aug 21, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Sun Aug 21 said:


> If I was going to purposefully put something in mono, the only thing I could think of is if a really low end bass instrument had stereo information that cluttered the mix, I think making it mono would help clear the mix a little.



They're the tracks I have in mono (the Lo Brass and Lo Strings) everything else is in stereo, sorry if i'm confusing :oops: 



RiffWraith @ Sun Aug 21 said:


> I didn't listen to the first example, but this definitely has a mono-ish sound to it. I hear some panning, so there is somewhat of a "stereo" image, but alot of the sounds are still dead center and mono; something not right is going on here.
> 
> Listen to this:
> 
> ...



That's how I want it to sound....awesome.
Im just putting some eq and compression on it, should I take it off?

Here's some screenshots of the mix window and eq.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6067760846/in/photostream/ (http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6067760596/in/photostream/ (http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6067760134/in/photostream/ (http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/)

Thanks for you help
It's such an awesome lib, the last thing I want to do is make it sound bad.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 21, 2011)

Kralc @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> Im just putting some eq and compression on it, should I take it off?



No - at least not yet. Compression (depending on how much) and eq (depending on how much, and what freqs) can be a good thing. But whether or not you need those here is irrelevant for now - neither is causing your issue.

I can't really see what's going on from those pics...hey Frederick, can we inrease the pic size, at least a little? But you are...ok, wait - on second thought - yes, take off the comp and eq for now...maybe either or both are inserted improperly, or causing some wierdness.


----------



## Kralc (Aug 21, 2011)

RiffWraith @ Sun Aug 21 said:


> Kralc @ Mon Aug 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Im just putting some eq and compression on it, should I take it off?
> ...



I've made the pics bigger, i've most likely done a terribly poor job with the eq, I'll take it off..


----------



## P.T. (Aug 21, 2011)

RiffWraith @ Sun Aug 21 said:


> P.T. @ Mon Aug 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Just for future reference, having mono tracks has nothing to do with whether or not a finished mix is stereo or not.
> ...



I agree.

I wouldn't do that with an orchestral project.
I just mentioned it as a technical point because the OP didn't seem certain.


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 21, 2011)

Take the compression and EQ off like Jeff said, then mix the instruments first by adjusting volume and panning to good a good balance that way. Also make your tracks all stereo, including the low brass and such.

Then after that if you have any problems, or want to do something as a creative effect, add EQ, compression and reverb, ect, ect. Just saying how I'd start a mix.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 21, 2011)

P.T. @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> I agree.
> 
> I wouldn't do that with an orchestral project.
> I just mentioned it as a technical point because the OP didn't seem certain.



I knew that! :D


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 21, 2011)

sounds boxed in. 

just for test sake... add an EQ to your master track. if you are in pro tools buss everything to one aux or track and add an EQ. 

to the EQ... dial in settings to raise the "treble" by that i mean gain the higher frequencies . 

like the pix attached. 

http://www.ethereality.info/ethereality_website/about_me/blog_pics/2009/westone3_eq.jpg

tweek it to make it sound to your liking. and post back. that way I can tell if its a EQ or another thing.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 21, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> Take the compression and EQ off like Jeff said, then mix the instruments first by adjusting volume and panning to good a good balance that way. Also make your tracks all stereo, including the low brass and such.
> 
> Then after that if you have any problems, or want to do something as a creative effect, add EQ, compression and reverb, ect, ect. Just saying how I'd start a mix.



Yes - you don't want to start a track or a mix with eq, and compression, etc. Unless you are very familiar with the products that you have, and/or you work off of a template that always requires the same processing for the same types of tracks and instrumentation. But when you are new to a library, and/or writing in general, just start with the basics, and then add stuff later.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 21, 2011)

gsilbers @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> sounds boxed in.
> 
> just for test sake... add an EQ to your master track.



We just told him to take it off!!! :lol:


----------



## Kralc (Aug 21, 2011)

I've taken the eq's of and am giving it another try,
I didn't initially start with the eq's and compressor on, I think i just did a bad job panning and mixing to start with, that I put them on thinking it would fix it/make it less muddy....
Also, how's my general composition? Anything I should review, change??


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 21, 2011)

Compostion is quite nice I felt. Since you are new, this is actually very good for a newbie.

I enjoyed listening to it. I'd just love to hear it with the samples in stereo and with the final mix.


----------



## Kralc (Aug 21, 2011)

Okay, hopefully its better this time, no eq version and a one with a master treble boost,

http://soundcloud.com/clarkkralc/untitled
http://soundcloud.com/clarkkralc/untitled-treble-boost


----------



## Kralc (Aug 21, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/clarkkralc/alliance

just for comparison, does this sound any better at all??


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 21, 2011)

Much better. Sounds nice a wide now. Now I'd just touch up the levels, EQ and whatever else you want to put on it.


----------



## Kralc (Aug 22, 2011)

awesome, thanks for all your help...I think I'll go and fix up some of the perc. also

You guys got any names for it?


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 22, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> Much better. Sounds nice a wide now. Now I'd just touch up the levels, EQ and whatever else you want to put on it.



That just doesn't sound right to me. Is that only Albion? Maybe someone who has Albion can comment?


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Aug 22, 2011)

hehe, really liked the first mono version... feels like hearing seated at the scoring stage floor


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 22, 2011)

RiffWraith @ Tue Aug 23 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Mon Aug 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Much better. Sounds nice a wide now. Now I'd just touch up the levels, EQ and whatever else you want to put on it.
> ...



Well it's not perfect, but don't you think it's much better than the previous?


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 22, 2011)

Better? Slightly. I am not talking about the sound per ce, but the "panning", or lack thereof. The stereo image just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Kralc (Aug 22, 2011)

Any better?

http://soundcloud.com/clarkkralc/untitled-1


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 22, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Kralc (Aug 22, 2011)

well, I have no idea of whats going wrong...
I've panned everything, nothing's mono, I'm bouncing in stereo, I have no idea... :cry:
What am I doing wrong??


----------



## José Herring (Aug 22, 2011)

Kralc @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> Any better?
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/clarkkralc/untitled-1



Sounds like your collapsing the stereo field by excessive panning. I don't have albion but how are you using it? Are you in VEPro at all or just in your DAW. Are you using any power panning or regular panning? Are you using Close mics only?

Imo the problems aren't in the mixing but the programming. Albion is more of an out of the box type library and if you do too much to the sound you'll destroy the way the library is suppose to be used. Not really saying this to be overly critical. I've just worked through some of these exact same problems that I'm hearing in your piece so I still remember what I went through.

Jose


----------



## Kralc (Aug 22, 2011)

It probably sounds over panned because I doubled the tracks and reversed the polarity, in a somewhat desperate attempt to "widen"...

Everything's just in my DAW (protools), I think just standard, not entirely sure what power panning is :cry:, I'm using tree mics for all except strings which i'm using tree and close. mostly tree though.

Please be overly critical, I want to learn and get better, and from past musical experiences criticism has helped me alot. 

How did you solve your problems??


----------



## José Herring (Aug 22, 2011)

I really wouldn't be able to give precise comments until I hear the thing naked without the post processing.


----------



## Kralc (Aug 22, 2011)

here it is straight up,
http://soundcloud.com/clarkkralc/untitled-piece


----------



## maraskandi (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, 

Perhaps you could mute all the extra double tracks, you don't have to widen out of desperation or just for the sake of it, there are easier options to give a bit of width if it's lacking!  

If a track is doubled anyway it'll be doubled in the same position as the original unless you move it after you make the doubled track. Phase reversing will not result in movement of the track horizontally, however two identical tracks where one is phase reversed, well, read here:
http://www.hometracked.com/2007/02/12/t ... l-changes/

For instance you can just use a stereoenhancer on the master bus if you feel the need.

Have you tried to see if it makes a difference rendering without the added phaseinverted doubles? 

I believe as Jose says the instruments in Albion are already placed where they are expected to be found, should sound naturally correct as far as orchestral instrument placement is concerned.The different elements also have little or no shared reverb so as Riff says I think you may well be overpanning.

Try starting from default settings, put on a bit of overall reverb and compare your recording to something with proper panning, such as an Albion demo or other orchestral thing, shouldn't sound too off, but I'll leave it to Jose if what I've said is irrelevant.  

Gd luck with it.


Oh, and power panning is just panning where you can narrow the stereo image of a channel and rotate the narrowed bit left and right.


----------



## Kralc (Aug 22, 2011)

maraskandi @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe as Jose says the instruments in Albion are already placed where they are expected to be found, should sound naturally correct as far as orchestral instrument placement is concerned.The different elements also have little or no shared reverb so as Riff says I think you may well be overpanning.
> 
> Try starting from default settings, put on a bit of overall reverb and compare your recording to something with proper panning, such as an Albion demo or other orchestral thing, shouldn't sound too off, but I'll leave it to Jose if what I've said is irrelevant.



So don't pan in ProTools?

and thanks for the link,


----------



## maraskandi (Aug 23, 2011)

I believe Albions panning is already taken care of. You should only need to add a bit of reverb to taste really.

Your welcome.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 23, 2011)

Kralc @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> here it is straight up,
> http://soundcloud.com/clarkkralc/untitled-piece



Yes drop all the panning for now. The section starting at 1:30 or so is actually reversed in panning in the trumpets. The trumpets are coming from the left side and the stereo field is totally collapsed. They sound mono. Then at 2:10 its so reversed the instruments are in the right place but the room sound is only coming from the right side. Then right after that it reverses again and you have trumpets almost in the middle slightly to the left and sounding mono again. So there's something really wrong with the panning, the whole stereo field is collapsing, and things are sounding really mono. Are you running this through any additional reverb plugins? Or, any aux busses in PT?

Strings are mostly good mix wise. Once we straighten out this mix then we can move on to more of the programming which also has some issues.


----------



## Kralc (Aug 23, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/clarkkralc/no-pan

Ok no panning in Protools, had a couple crackles when bouncing down, i had to open another large app, so just protools getting a bit annoyed. :roll: 

I didn't remix it, just un-panned, so somethings are a bit louder than they should be...
There's no additional reverb, eq, compression anything...
but I do have aux buses, but no eq or panning, just as a master for each section, but that shouldn't be changing anything


----------



## maraskandi (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounding much better.

Shame about the crackles, best eradicate so we can all rest, the loud (sounds like distortion peak) right on the first hit of the loud section, it rather scared the bile outta me, thought me speakers were gonna blow.

Jose, watch out for the first hit there, it's one heck of a hit


----------



## Kralc (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok, again but with 100% less bile scaring.

http://soundcloud.com/clarkkralc/untitled

I walked away while it was bouncing down, and didn't listen to it after I uploaded, sorry bout that...:oops:


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 23, 2011)

Kralc @ Tue Aug 23 said:


> It probably sounds over panned because I doubled the tracks and reversed the polarity, in a somewhat desperate attempt to "widen"...



You know.... :roll: 

I had originally asked:

_Can you give a detailed description of exactly what you are using, and what you are doing from start to end?_

And then you come back with:

_Im just putting some eq and compression on it_

Just? Well, evidently not 'just'. Why did you say that you were only adding some eq and compression? Here you are doubling the tracks and reversing the polarity..._no wonder_ I am hearing a collapsed stereo field and phasing erorrs.


----------



## maraskandi (Aug 23, 2011)

It's always worth having a listen to your upload before happily sending it off into the void. 

I haven't listened to the final upload as got some of my own checking and bouncing to get on with, but I'd say you are probably about ready for more feedback on music and not just the technical excursions.

Ur definitely a musical chap.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 23, 2011)

Kralc @ Tue Aug 23 said:


> Ok, again but with 100% less bile scaring.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/clarkkralc/untitled
> 
> I walked away while it was bouncing down, and didn't listen to it after I uploaded, sorry bout that...:oops:



Sounds much, much better. A library like Albion is already prepanned and it sounds like they've also done a good job of keeping the orchestra pretty much intact, so you don't have to do too much in the way of mixing and you can focus on composing and programming the performance.

Now, that the mix is cleared up then the sense of "space" and "Wideness" that you want to get is actually a matter of balance and dynamics. But don't get me wrong, in it's current form it's pretty spacious and wide especially the low end strings. 

Space usually comes from carefully balancing out the orchestral timbres and by setting certain instruments like brass a little further back in the mix by applying a slight amount of a very large reverb. You can also do it in the percussion, but there's also people who like that percussion in your face and upfront. I don't. But, many trailer people do.

In all truth most of it sounds just fine. The big problems are between :34 and 1:10. Your strings in that section don't connect up well. Don't know if you can do anything about it. But you're getting this slow attack thing going and every time you change string chords they are disconnected from the previous chord. So it sounds like the strings are disappearing and reappearing which I don't think is the effect you want there. Also, the trumpet solo is playing piano when the strings are almost at a full mf, so what happens is you destroy the spacing as the the strings swell up and engulf the trumpet which is then barely audible and you lose where the trumpet is on the sound stage. If that's the melody and the strings are the acc, then you want to lower the strings volume and set the trumpet out above it dynamically.

The only other major thing is due to the nature of these ensemble patches there's a lot of parallel motion going on in octaves. So it leads to a bit of a hollow sound in places. But, to fix that later on down the road I'd get a library like Hollywood Brass or Hollywood Strings to blend with this library so that you have more control over the inner parts to avoid the excessive 8va doubling of everything. 

Also, get on Spitfire to fix some of the shorts. They can be uneven and throw the rhythms too far out of time and also have unnatural bumps in dynamic that can destroy the spacing because some stacc things pop up out of context and then sound in your face then back again. That destroys the illusion of space.

In the end if you do any mixing try to remember that tiny amounts of stuff is what's needed, especially in a library that's already prepanned and is pretty reverberant already. Add tiny amounts of reverb to sections, add a little bit of panning to add definition. Don't pan hard. That will destroy the room. Pan slightly. This isn't a dry pop recording it's an orchestra and some amount of left to right bleeding is part of the sound. Just tiny amounts of stuff.

And, I always try to keep in mind that if you're spending an extraordinary amount of time trying to "get the mix" then chances are that there's something else wrong with the piece or programming that can't be fixed in the mix. Check balances of instruments, check the lyricalness of lines, ect.... If the samples are good then mixing is less of a chore and you should think of mixing as adding that "little something extra" rather than trying to make the track.

At this point working with judicious amounts of reverb and tiny, tiny amounts of EQ will "widen the mix". Maybe get rid of some of the muddiness in the strings by rolling down by about 3db between 250 and 400hz. Maybe set the strings back a little bit by rolling out around 1k 2 or 3 db. Just slight amounts. Nothing drastic. Maybe then rolling out some of the bass in the brass to get rid of the room. Tones below 60hz. That kind of stuff.

Then once it's all sounding good you can add tiny amounts of EQ and compression across the master buss. But, very small amounts to taste. Never anything drastic. Always want to keep the natural order of things in balance.

Thanks for sharing. It's convinced me to look into Albion as a good addition to the EWHS and HB libraries for that "little something extra".

The writing and the composing I find pretty intriguing the reason why I'm spending time on this. You got some talents. 

All my best,

José


----------



## Kralc (Aug 23, 2011)

RiffWraith @ Tue Aug 23 said:


> Kralc @ Tue Aug 23 said:
> 
> 
> > It probably sounds over panned because I doubled the tracks and reversed the polarity, in a somewhat desperate attempt to "widen"...
> ...



At that point thats exactly what I had on there, I hadn't added/done anything else, like doubling or polarity reversing, when you asked that I was only eq and comp, so I was telling you everything



RiffWraith @ Tue Aug 23 said:


> Just? Well, evidently not 'just'. Why did you say that you were only adding some eq and compression? Here you are doubling the tracks and reversing the polarity..._no wonder_ I am hearing a collapsed stereo field and phasing erorrs.


I just reversed the polarity on one track and then took I off entirely, only one track I uploaded had the polarity reversing, it was a "desperate attempt to widen" Sorry if i'm confusing


----------



## Kralc (Aug 23, 2011)

josejherring @ Tue Aug 23 said:


> Sounds much, much better. A library like Albion is already prepanned and it sounds like they've also done a good job of keeping the orchestra pretty much intact, so you don't have to do too much in the way of mixing and you can focus on composing and programming the performance.



I feel so stupid that I didn't realize that Albion didn't have to be panned



josejherring @ Tue Aug 23 said:


> Now, that the mix is cleared up then the sense of "space" and "Wideness" that you want to get is actually a matter of balance and dynamics. But don't get me wrong, in it's current form it's pretty spacious and wide especially the low end strings.



Should I add some high parts to balance it out?




josejherring @ Tue Aug 23 said:


> In all truth most of it sounds just fine. The big problems are between :34 and 1:10. Your strings in that section don't connect up well. Don't know if you can do anything about it. But you're getting this slow attack thing going and every time you change string chords they are disconnected from the previous chord. So it sounds like the strings are disappearing and reappearing which I don't think is the effect you want there. Also, the trumpet solo is playing piano when the strings are almost at a full mf, so what happens is you destroy the spacing as the the strings swell up and engulf the trumpet which is then barely audible and you lose where the trumpet is on the sound stage. If that's the melody and the strings are the acc, then you want to lower the strings volume and set the trumpet out above it dynamically.



I'll just move the each chord forward a bit to stop the swelling,
The trumpet, is actually a flute, I wanted to introduce the theme a lighter, but the ending takes care if that, don't want it to get repetitive



josejherring @ Tue Aug 23 said:


> The only other major thing is due to the nature of these ensemble patches there's a lot of parallel motion going on in octaves. So it leads to a bit of a hollow sound in places. But, to fix that later on down the road I'd get a library like Hollywood Brass or Hollywood Strings to blend with this library so that you have more control over the inner parts to avoid the excessive 8va doubling of everything.



I would love some more libs, but being a kid with not a ton of money, Albion kinda sucked me dry :cry: sometime in the future though



josejherring @ Tue Aug 23 said:


> Also, get on Spitfire to fix some of the shorts. They can be uneven and throw the rhythms too far out of time and also have unnatural bumps in dynamic that can destroy the spacing because some stacc things pop up out of context and then sound in your face then back again. That destroys the illusion of space.



I think I also might have the velocity set to high, I'll try and fix it...





josejherring @ Tue Aug 23 said:


> At this point working with judicious amounts of reverb and tiny, tiny amounts of EQ will "widen the mix". Maybe get rid of some of the muddiness in the strings by rolling down by about 3db between 250 and 400hz. Maybe set the strings back a little bit by rolling out around 1k 2 or 3 db. Just slight amounts. Nothing drastic. Maybe then rolling out some of the bass in the brass to get rid of the room. Tones below 60hz. That kind of stuff.
> 
> Then once it's all sounding good you can add tiny amounts of EQ and compression across the master buss. But, very small amounts to taste. Never anything drastic. Always want to keep the natural order of things in balance.



will practice these...



josejherring @ Tue Aug 23 said:


> Thanks for sharing. It's convinced me to look into Albion as a good addition to the EWHS and HB libraries for that "little something extra".
> 
> The writing and the composing I find pretty intriguing the reason why I'm spending time on this. You got some talents.
> 
> ...



It is an awesome library, the steam patches sound amazing.
Thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 1, 2011)

I just came across this thread and read it all through, which was fascinating, but unfortunately I just can't get any of the links to the soundcloud working! Clark, did you take the file off soundcloud? In fact I couldn't even find your soundcloud user page. I'm really keen to hear this track!


----------



## Kralc (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, the links are dead because I deleted all the bad mixes, here's the hopefully "good" mix
http://soundcloud.com/clarkaboud/origins


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 1, 2011)

Just had a listen, it's awesome! Fantastic mix... tell me, is the entire track just using Albion? I hope so, because Albion is pretty much all I've got and it's inspiring to hear how great it can sound! For the price I feel like Albion is up there with the other libraries, at least when I listen to your track it sounds to me as good as all the hundreds of demos I listen to on this forum which use a variety of different libraries. How good do the trumpets sound hey?! I think your use of the brass on this track was great, and I liked the dynamics. I think in the last 30 seconds or so you should have made some of the other instruments louder so they can be heard as well as the brass. I wouldn't suggest making the brass quieter there, because it sounds great, just make the other stuff louder and make a big climax! 

I'd love to know what eq, compression, reverb etc you used.


----------



## Kralc (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, Albion is an awesome library, I'm loving it,
The hi legato brass is probably my favorite patch, just so heroic...
Will do that, 

Just the eq settings jose suggested, and a bit of reverb on the lo brass and perc.


----------

